# staring intro's



## wilcock (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi we are starting our introductions on Monday for out 12 month BG, Our SW said we do it over the week so that she can move in with us on the Friday......which will be fab fab fab........just wondering if any one else has had intro's in 1 week like this..
Thanks


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We did our intros with our then 6 month old starting on the Tuesday and get moved in on the Friday. It was very full on and completely exhausting. Ours had to be so short because he moved in 6 days before Christmas so couldn't really have them any longer as it was already so close to Christmas. To be honest i think it was only possible because he was so young, I can't imagine doing intros in that timescale for an older child it would just feel too rushed for them I think.


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Our 6month old came home about 10 days ago and our intros were 6 days.  A few of the professionals were sceptical but all went according to plan


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - our intros were actually shorter than this. We met LO on Friday evening, saw him Saturday and Sunday and brought him home Monday. We had quite full days with him and he met our other kids on Sunday but it actually worked ok. He was distressed but as much as I would have expected him to be anyway. We did see FC quite soon after placement (2 weeks) which again seemed to work well for us.

I think we were a bit of an exceptional case as FC was going on holiday so we were trying to do it quickly to avoid him going into respite. Should say he was just over 8 months at intros


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Our intros with ds was 7 days, good luck x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Both of ours were like that. Ages 6 and 12 months. It is generally pretty tiring, but I was glad it was quick as otherwise it would only have just dragged out. Was short due to young ages.
Hope it all goes well new week for you.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We took our 2yo home after 7 days of intros.... all pretty much according to plan.  I honestly couldn't imagine doing it for longer.  The only thing that didn't go well was that he latched on to us so immediately and thoroughly, he wouldn't let FC do his care when we were present from the moment he met us... which was lovely in terms of bonding and attachment.  But when we got home, we realised we had no idea how the FC did anything?!  Because we'd never actually SEEN her doing his care....  LOL!

So I think what I'm saying is even in 7 days, don't rush things.  Take your time to observe and take over slowly.

I think if we'd have pushed, and if there hadn't been a goodbye party planned, we could have taken him home a day or two earlier.  He was VERY ready.


----------



## wilcock (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies....im so excited for Monday   

our SW is due to start his holidays the following Monday so think that's why they said lo can move in on the Friday...


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, firstly good luck for Monday!

We did intros with our 14 month old over 6 days & to be honest it was too long. FC basically left us to it from day 1 (in a good way). Our LO was getting confused after day 4 & it really did feel like it was being dragged out. I think the plan you have for a 12 month old sounds right.

We should be doing it again in a month for our 3 month old & this will be over 4 days, take him home at the end of the 4th


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Our eldest was 11m and 7 day intro, as said below I felt this was too long...by the 5th day it seemed we was there for the fun of it an just in FC way..

Then youngest was 6m an intros 4 days which was must better!!!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello. Our intros with our little pink who was 9months were 6 days - should have been 5 but there was a local government strike  . tbh with a baby I think once you can change bum and know routine there's no point in having long intros. Good luck


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations on your baby, wonderful exciting times!

Introductions for our little girl, who was 19 months, were 10 days, and due to various problems they could have done with being shorter but I think at that age, that would be unusual.  When we had our little boy (aged 10 months) we had a 7 day intro schedule but we suggested an extension to that and everyone agreed.  In the end they took 10 days and that was as good as it could have got.  He just wasn't quite ready, there were a couple of unforeseen problems, in particular he was poorly at the start of intros and naturally wanted his foster carer and we didn't feel like rushing him away from her when he was clearly ill was a good idea.  The extra few days really helped and allowed us to have some bonding time with him when he was feeling better and happier to venture out.

Good luck, I think short intros with babies can work well, but be prepared to be flexible if need be and don't feel like it's a bad reflection on you!


----------

